# Hey here are mines



## tomas1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Well here they are, im new at the forum hello to all

bora








Gorda








Shuni


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Cute pictures Tomas!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwwwah! The first one is so funny! I love to see how dogs and cats can position themselves to lay.​


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww they're all very cute!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha just noticed, Gorda is in the "cone of shame." :biggrin:


----------



## tomas1 (Mar 23, 2010)

ahahah yes she is i call her THE LAMP, and she seems to like it she shows it to every one as a jewel not shame cone ahahaha, and is because she bite her tail and she is very exited all day long and my walls were getting creepy as a mark at 50cm blood splashes


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

cute pics! The first one is so comfy! The second one is in a cone saying get this thing off of me! The third one is saying I'm sleeping here take my pic later haha

Very cute!


----------

